# Any mountain scape progressions?



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

this one is finished already, but the op documented the entire process very well, and not to mention that's probably the one of the best scapes i've seen for a while. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/139363-60cm-iwagumi-scape.html


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

aweeby said:


> this one is finished already, but the op documented the entire process very well, and not to mention that's probably the one of the best scapes i've seen for a while.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/139363-60cm-iwagumi-scape.html


Thanks, that is actually what I want. That is more Iwagumi than mountain scape though, I am looking for something more like this:


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm working on a hill scape right now. My substrate goes more than 2/3 up the side of the tank. My substrate is held in place by small rigid plastic sheets, made of cut up black nursery pots. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...3795-40-breeder-tank-renovation-new-pics.html


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have one going, the moss is coming in quite nicely already and creating a mountain affect with the seiryu

HC and Grass are doing well. Grass is growing a little too fast.


----------

